

Clustrix – #5 on YC Startup Index – Raises $16.5M Series C - kevin_morrill
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/05/clustrix-5-on-yc-startup-index-raises-16-5m-series-c/

======
codex
I don't understand; Clustrix (which rocks) isn't on the April index at all
[1]. Is closing a round sufficient for it to debut at #5 for May? That doesn't
seem very predictive.

[1] [http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/05/april-2013-startup-
in...](http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/05/april-2013-startup-
index-1183-companies-71-are-growing/)

~~~
dmor
They were #1158 (-4.72 momentum) in the April index, which measures the
momentum of the company in the month rather than it's overall rank in a list.
The YC Startup Index and overall momentum index are two different lists with
different methodologies, but I'll work on making that more clear.

------
gms
Is anybody using any of Clustrix's products? Thoughts?

~~~
sergei
Check out a previous comment thread on the subject:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5068489>

------
mbreese
FYI: For some reason, when I load the page, I see the Wordpress toolbar at the
top. I can't do anything (like edit the post) since I'd have to login, but I
still see the toolbar. It's a bit odd.

~~~
shloime
Agreed.

------
coolsunglasses
"Before Clustrix an entirely different kind of datastore, such as MongoDB,
would be used. This requires developers to split up their data across multiple
servers and use a map reduce algorithm in order to query across all the data."

Uhm, no.

Sharding is orthogonal to map-reduce, and you wouldn't use map-reduce on
MongoDB or otherwise for anything OLTP. (MR on Mongo is SLOW)

Something that makes sharding easier/more automagic is nice though. I hate
sharding anything that isn't Redis or MongoDB.

